# Worst use of the Unreal Engine Graphics Engine?



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 20, 2016)

Okay, i am just gonna go on record and say there is a *TON * Of game using Unreal Engine. Is a graphics engine, created by Epic games (I guess has something to do with Gears of war or MR. Cliff Bilzenski?) and is basicly a very over used tool in graphics for video games, since 1998 it is almost 20 years old and ready for a anniversary. I dunno much about it, i think is based on Unreal tournement and was expanded upon after that, to be made for delivering good quality graphics with ease.

After going to wikipedia and finding a list of probably over 300 games (not counting the ones in developement) that has used the unreal engine from over the four revisions (unreal engine 1-4 currently) While some games do it well.... there some that do not. So just share your opinions, what are some of the worst uses of the unreal engine.

One thing i like to point out is even though number 4 is the most recent one, there still newer games that is using a previous one, For example Gal*gun : Double Peace was released a year ago for PS4 and PS Vita and uses unreal engine 3 Even though the 4th ones has been out for a while long before. (Probably to save money but very bad move in my opinion)

So i guess there that, anyway now if you have any comments please leave some.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 20, 2016)

Worst game that uses an unreal engine? Problem some crappy game on Steam greenlight that was made by an inexperienced user who got way over his head.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 20, 2016)

I nominate guise of the wolf. The moment i saw total biscuit 's video about it I realised it was little more than a mod on the original unreal game (meaning: unreal ed 2 at most... When 3 was more than standard). It probably uses a lot of the assets as well. Epic probably never cared as the game was over 15 years old at that time.

... Perhaps worth mentioning: both UT and UT2004 had huge communities around them. This ledto some high quality mods... But some garbage as well. As many others, i dabbled in the editor to make some levels, and reviewed quite some as well. I remember quite some gems that were so terribly bad it was funny. In a way, this was okay(uploading levels was free, and there were no prerequisites), but jeez... Some people really thought they were great mappers when they just subtracted some boxes from the void and added a tree and a spawning point.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 20, 2016)

For reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unreal_Engine_games


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 20, 2016)

Depravo said:


> For reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unreal_Engine_games





Sonic Angel Knight said:


> After going to wikipedia and finding a list of probably over 300 games


----------



## Depravo (Aug 20, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


>


I meant for the nice boys and girls reading this thread. You've obviously seen it already.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 20, 2016)

Depravo said:


> I meant for the nice boys and girls reading this thread. You've obviously seen it already.


Yeah, i did, perhaps i should have added that but then people would still need to look up videos and images. Thanks though, after looking at that, i was dumb founded at how many games use unreal engine. Wonder what is next, Nintendo NX mario game using unreal engine 4?

The thing that upsets me the most is even thought unreal engine 4 is out, people will still make new games in this day and age with unreal engine 3. One of those games i already mentioned was gal gun double peace, which  looks like the genereic cel shaded game, like The wind waker and Jet Set Radio, but i dunno if is actually classified as Cel shade. It as if that kind of thing is common with unreal engine and japanese games designed to be a "Anime" Appeal. But then guilty gear xrd looks very well done and.... i dunno, it just perplexes me. 

Stop being cheap and start using the unreal engine 4


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 20, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Stop being cheap and start using the unreal engine 4


Depends, I feel it is best to use whatever engine gets the best results. For whatever reason if they choose UE3 then that is fine.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 20, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Depends, I feel it is best to use whatever engine gets the best results.


Wouldn't that be Unreal engine 4, I don't understand this statement. 

I will admit there is games out there still using unreal engine 3 that do look great like again guilty gear xrd. But they also used other supporting tools to make the game look as it does. The game is rendered in 3D even though it looks like 2D sprites but i mean when the camera angles shifts and positions, it like whoa, why don't all anime look like this? Street fighte V and Mortal Kombat XL looks amazing, to be honest they are fighting games, do they need to look so good, maybe not, but i mean they used other tools along side the unreal engine. I think one was called Auto desk Scaleform or something.... I guess is a fighting game engine perhaps.

I dunno, i'm not really a graphic designer, i'm more of a observer. If i see something to be imperssed by, i am, and if not that is just how it strikes me. Maybe there is more advantages to the 3rd engine instead of 4th i wouldn't know, but some games just make me question "If the unreal engine is capiable of better stuff how does a game like gal gun appeal to people who would probably expect better use of the unreal engine system that other games have delivered." Anyway this is a opinion based discussion so is not much facts here.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 20, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wouldn't that be Unreal engine 4, I don't understand this statement.


Technically speaking true. However that is not always the case in real world applications. For example devs might be better used to the older UE3 which leads them to prefer it due to thier knowledge and the benefit of familiarity.


----------



## Kolyasisan (Aug 20, 2016)

It all depends on the developer. You surely can make a game with outstandind graphics on Unity which is considered to have a lack of graphics capabilities (which is not true, tho).


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 20, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> "If the unreal engine is capiable of better stuff how does a game like gal gun appeal to people who would probably expect better use of the unreal engine system that other games have delivered."


GalGun already have long loading times and framerate issues on the Vita. If you use the UE4, I assume it means better graphics, so even more loading/frameskip. It probably would have been possible to use it if the game had only been released on PS4 (seeing at how smooth the game runs on this console), but since having the pantsu rail shooter experience either on your couch or in your pocket is a game feature, using UE3 was probably the most viable option.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 20, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> GalGun already have long loading times and framerate issues on the Vita. If you use the UE4, I assume it means better graphics, so even more loading/frameskip. It probably would have been possible to use it if the game had only been released on PS4 (seeing at how smooth the game runs on this console), but since having the pantsu rail shooter experience either on your couch or in your pocket is a game feature, using UE3 was probably the most viable option.


I guess that is a point to be made, i wasn't able to comment on that since i never played the game, only watched people play and seen images, but it looks like Senran kagura Shinovi versus, and i could not find any evidence that it runs under unreal engine, but since it did appear to look the same, i had been wondering.  I really have no idea or support knowing if the diffeerent engines has to do with loading times or framerate since i usually think it is handled by the system ability to process things + the ammount of avaialable data it can hold at one time + the ammount of data required to store so the game can function. I do know that less quality textures allow games to load and function efficently but, is all a visual represnetation to ones ability to see and visualize things.


----------

